# The New Way to Fight Assailants



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

I just saw this on Youtube, and it's great

This happened on a Berlin subway
See, this guy was about to attack this woman, when the Good Samaritan in this video decides to..you know what, just watch the video 

[yt]QdkjoN64-IE[/yt]


----------



## Luca (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw this a long time ago. I still laugh at it though.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

What the fuck is THAT asshole's problem?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

The Pantser's natural enemy: the belt. Or suspenders. I've seen this before too.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 18, 2010)

The look on the agressor's face after he got pantsed, priceless.


----------



## Delta (Jun 18, 2010)

I remember hearing about this being fake.
Its still awesome though, nobody would think to do that to a violent harasser


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

That's so fake and dumb.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know what's funnier the fact that he got pantsed or that he was to much of a bitch to do something about it afterwards


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, that was more penis than I had planned on seeing today. Still funny though.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Well, that was more penis than I had planned on seeing today. Still funny though.


 
hey hey hey hey
see penis every day


----------

